# Found Nemo



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

A friend of mine was introduced to my lure building adventure and made the comment that they would make cool key fobs...when I told her I have made a few of them for my kids, she wanted one. So in my ignorant attempt to impress her, I said, "name your fish and I will make it"...I shook in fear when she said, "it has to be Nemo." Well, here is what I did for her...next time I will be a little wiser to not open the options so broadly, however, I have already had two requests for additional Nemos...I could do this in half the time the next go around, so maybe I will make a few more...this was a fun project...a little smaller than what I am used too, but in the end it turned out okay! I have put this pattern on my list of walleye baits to make...could be interesting and certainly a novelty for those on my boat when I break it out!


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

haha that's awesome! I have a few crankbaits that didn't want to co-operate in the water so now they're ice scrapers!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

you need to make a real lure painted nemo. That has some great contrast and woud definitely catch fish. Great work.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like it came right out of an aquarium.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks so good Disney will send a lawyer!!!

COOL!


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks awesome! I am glad my kids aren't looking at this or they would be going nuts!

....my attempt would probably look more like a piece of candycorn.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Big Daddy said:


> That looks so good Disney will send a lawyer!!!
> 
> COOL!


I think he can paint it nemo, but not call it nemo.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

that's cool.....


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> That looks so good Disney will send a lawyer!!!
> 
> COOL!


I think I am okay here...my kids have informed me Nemo had a gimp fin and this one doesn't   

Thanks for the comments....and I gave it to my friend yesterday & she loved it...now her daughter wants a green one...oh no


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

sweet job on the nemo, fug, figure the kids are going to keep you busy now, lol

Etch


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks awesome!! Can I get one for my keychain?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I love it! Great job!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, now that is neat for a fob but I'll bet it would be a fish catcher also. Beautiful work.


----------

